# Does anyone have a AXMINSTER TRADE SERIES EX-30 SCROLL SAW?



## Claymore (6 Oct 2016)

I am thinking of buying one of these for the large projects (xmas pressie to myself lol) and wondered if you can use a footswitch/pedal with it?
It would be ideal sizewise but wondered what other saws are avaiable with a 30" table?

Cheers
Brian


----------



## NazNomad (6 Oct 2016)

I don't have one, but they do list one as an optional accessory here ... https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... hFLPgEcXFw

However, it does state that you need to restart the saw with the NVR, so the footswitch would just be an OFF button really.


----------



## Claymore (6 Oct 2016)

oh pipper! Its not essential but thought if i'm getting another saw I will get one with a footswitch....wonder if Hegner do a 30" saw? time for some research.
Cheers
Naz

Brian


----------



## Claymore (7 Oct 2016)

........


----------



## kfenelon (9 Oct 2016)

I have had the Axminster EX 30 for 2 years with no problems I sometime wonder why I purchased the 30" as I have not had a requirement for such a deep table so far


----------



## Claymore (9 Oct 2016)

.....


----------



## bigbob1 (10 Oct 2016)

Hi Brian I have the the smaller saw the EX-16 (same circuit and motor just smaller). The machines they sell now come with a NVR which means you can use a footswitch to stop the machine but it won't start again until you reset the NVR which I suspect is not what you want. However there are ways round this I have bought a footswitch off Amazon when I get time am going to disappear into my workshop with a multi-meter a soldering iron and some heat-shrink and will figure out the best way to bypass the NVR. Basically all the FS does is switch the mains on and off or at least the live feed to the machine the trick is to do it after the NVR or somehow use the switch or the curcuit for the switch that turns the motor on post NVR will let you know how I get on.


----------



## Claymore (10 Oct 2016)

........


----------



## bigbob1 (11 Oct 2016)

Hi Brian had a look at the paint on the table on my one it looks like its powder coated grey no marks on it yet but would be a bit unfair of me to say if it is hard wearing as I just have not had the opportunity to use it enough as I would like what with turning pens setting up a Bandsaw and music etc. I noticed that on Bob Bloodworths scrollsawparadise site his Excalibur 21 machine has a lot of marks where the blade goes through the hole having said that when he does internal work he loosens the bottom clamp and lifts the arm and the scratches are caused by the blade hitting the table when he is feeding it through but the newer Axi saws have a bigger hole than the Excalibur machines.
Think you will be nice and cosy once you have cleared out the lathe its easier and cheaper to heat a wee room too. I don't know how many times I have tried to rearrange my 10x10 ' shed just took delivery of a muckle big Record BS350e and got the stand lift kit which was a nightmare to fit but bought it as I realized if I am going to be doing scrollsaw work then I need something to resaw on just about killed me getting it into the shed.


----------



## Claymore (13 Oct 2016)

.........


----------



## bigbob1 (14 Oct 2016)

Hi Brian I have not had any problem with the blade clamp yet there is a steel grub screw on the left hand side of the clamp which you can adjust although again I have not needed too. When I got the saw there were some spares in a bag and I have hunted high and low to find it but it remains elusive to me. I can remember getting a spare release clamp and there was some other stuff which escapes me in my dotage but might be worth calling Axi before ordering an extra clamp just in case it is included.

There is a guard in front of the lower blade clamp which I found annoying and I guess was put there as a safety measure but as I do not have a tendency to rest my hands under the scroll saw when I am scrolling I removed it  I think Axi put it there along with the NVR for health and safety reasons as this was not on the Excalibur saws. I misled you on the paint finish they use some type of epoxy in the paint.

Cheers 

Bob


----------

